# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Кнопка "Спасибо"

## А.В.Егоров

Если возможность создать кнопку «спасибо».
Что бы иметь возможность выразить согла-
сие, солидарность с автором. 
                      С уважением Егоров Андрей

----------


## [RUS] MK

Присоединяюсь. Только надо еще и кнопку обратного толка.

----------


## Lupus Sapiens

Технически это проще устроить через голосования, движок форума позволяет.

----------


## [RUS] MK

Технически-то проще, но как Вы себе это представляете? Создать на форуме отдельную тему "Голосование"?

----------


## гражданский

кнопку  проще...обновить БД и записывать каждому пользователю кто сказал и тему.... :Cool:

----------

